# I am so sad



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

We lost the most beautiful golden tonight..her name was K.C.she passed in my arms at home tonight..probably one of the saddest experiences Ive ever had...she was fine this afternoon,and very sick when we got home...we had no idea..sooo unexpected..we were going to take Jackson in to cross the bridge on monday..what an awful week...I am beyond sad..


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I am so beyond sorry about what you are going through. You must be heartbroken. It's so much harder when it comes so unexpectedly, God Bless you at the rainbow bridge K.C.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I am so sorry. This sounds like it was unexpected, was it? Losing a cherished pet is never easy, but when it's unexpected it's even harder. I am so sorry about your loss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your unexpected loss. Godspeed sweet K.C. And huge hugs and prayers for you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP K.C.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. There are no words that can ease the pain you are feeling now. Sadly only time can heal that hole in your heart.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

RIP K.C.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. I am glad for you and your girl that you were there for her. I can barely stand the thought of losing one beloved Golden in a week, let alone facing the loss of two so close together. You must be so much pain.

Holding you and your family in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am truly sorry for your loss. Run free, K.C.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. We can never be ready for these things. Sending you hugs and strength! K.C. will be waiting for you at the Bridge!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

How unbelievably devasting! I'm so sorry for your loss, there just aren't words to express how sorry I am for you to loose 2 so close together. You and your family are in our thoughts at this excruciating time.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. It always hurts so bad and will hurt for a long time. I still miss my lost ones, but now i can think of them with a lot more smiles than tear.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about your heartbreaking loss of KC. I am sure it was so hard but hopefully you will be able to find some comfort that she was able to pass in your arms where she felt loved and safe.

I'm sad to hear that you will be losing Jackson as well soon. My heart breaks for you. Losing one is so very hard, losing two is unthinkable. I pray that when Jackson does pass over that he and KC find each other and wait together until you meet again.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

My heart goes out to you.

Rest in peace KC..

So very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss - especially such an unexpected loss while you are facing another one.

Run softly at the Bridge K.C.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

magiclover said:


> I am so sorry about your heartbreaking loss of KC. I am sure it was so hard but hopefully you will be able to find some comfort that she was able to pass in your arms where she felt loved and safe.
> 
> I'm sad to hear that you will be losing Jackson as well soon. My heart breaks for you. Losing one is so very hard, losing two is unthinkable. I pray that when Jackson does pass over that he and KC find each other and wait together until you meet again.


I could not have said it any better. Sending you and Jackson much strength.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. How horrendous! And to also be going through this with Jackson. Godspeed K.C.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My heart goes out to you, I am so very sorry for your loss of KC and the upcoming passing of Jackson.

May god take you in his arms, comfort you and give you strength in the days to come. 

Godspeed sweet KC.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for you loss....its heartbreaking. xxoo


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss...my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I rarely come to this section because I find it so difficult and sad. But for some reason I saw your note and came today.

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss of K.C. I can't imagine that pain, and to know you will be losing Jackson so soon, too. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna2*

Luna2

I am so very sorry about K.C.!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your sudden loss of K.C. May all your sweet memories help to heal some of your pain. She knew she was loved her whole life to the very end. And my heart will be with you on Monday when you say goodbye to Jackson. It is heartbreaking that you are losing two so close together.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your losss. It is so very hard to lsoe them adn facing another is heartbreaking.
You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so very sorry. Godspeed K.C and Jackson. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this very heartbreaking time.


----------



## chris dant (Mar 11, 2011)

Your K.C. is in golden heaven. I am so sorry you lost him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for the heartbreak you are going through, losing them suddenly is hard to process and facing losing another one too is just such a blow. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, how incredibly difficult! I am so sorry for your losses!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your losses of both KC and Jackson. Just heartbreaking to lose two so close together. HUGS.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

thank you all for your kind thoughts...I can honestly say I have aged 10 years in the last 2 days...I know most of you all know the heartwrenching pain of losing a dear friend.its horrible....we buried K.C. yesterday...and I took Jackson in this morning...my vet seemed fairly certain he had some sort of brain tumor,by the way he held his head to the ground...he stopped eating last night,and being blind and deaf,he lost his quality of life...I think he let me know last night..he gave me a kiss this morning to let me know it was ok..I held his whole body in my lap as he passed away..I cannot stop crying..what a horrible weekend..we will be burying him tonight..next to K.C.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Luna 2-I am so terribly sorry for your loss of Jackson today. I know you must have aged 10 years over the weekend. My heart truly goes out to you-I hope in the days to come you will be able to take comfort in knowing you gave the most wonderful gift you could have given to Jackson by letting him pass with diginity and so much love in your loving arms.

Again I am so sorry for the passing of KC. 

God bless you and godspeed to sweet KC and Jackson, may they run free together at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your heartbreak. I sure wish it hadn't happened.

I hope your darlings are romping happily at Rainbow Bridge and your grief begins to ease. It sure takes a while though and a double whammy is almost more than a heart can take.

Big hugs to you.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh goodness, I am so sorry you are gong through this. Strength to you in a time like this. ((hugs))


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Jackson, you did the best you possibly could for him and in the end I think you made the right choice by letting him go. Take care of yourself and get some rest you have had such a tough time, again I'm so sorry.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Such a terribly sorrowful time for you, losing two beloved companions in two days. I am so very sorry for your losses. They will be forever snuggled in your heart, there when you need to call on them. RIP K.C. and Jackson......


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I wish there was something I could say that would help. I am sorry


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Luna2, the 1st thing I thought of when I read your posts is the super moon (luna/lunar) we just saw. I think it's a sign that K.C. and Jackson are saying "thank you for everything" 

Take care of yourself,


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry for these heartbreaking losses. I cannot imagine. I pray the memories of your sweet dogs will soon bring you comfort. Rest in peace K.C. and Jackson.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Run free with K.C. Jackson. Sending you much strength.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP dear K.C.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Take comfort in knowing you were with her and she knew she was loved. RIP K.C.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

My heart breaks for you, its terribly difficult, especially two of your babies so close together. They'll be playing together at the bridge! Sending you strength!


----------

